# Small 2.5 lb brisket smoke question



## gruelurks (Aug 5, 2009)

Firing up the trusty 30" MES tomorrow to smoke a 2.5 lb brisket. I plan to pop it in before I leave for work and the wifey will keep an eye on smoke and temp. Is it safe to assume that a smaller brisket cut like this will cook a bit faster than a large cut? I go by temp anyways but wanted to get an idea from the pros on here so I can give my wife an idea of time. Pic of brisket with rub, awaiting second rub.


----------



## fybpm (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm new but I can answer this one because mine is wrapped in foil & a towel inside my ice chest right now!

I did a 2.8lb today and it took about 2½ hours or so. I flipped it and mopped it one time about half way though, then cooked it in foil for another 20 min on lower heat. Been in the box for about 1½hr now.

So to answer your question: Yes it cooks a little faster if its smaller and of course thinner, a bit less than an hour per lb.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon, sounds about right.

Looks like a 1/2 cut of a flat in the pic...not alot of cross-sectional density so it should go fast.

I did a seperated point/flat smoke just yesterday with a packer I trimmed down (was 10.91 lbs I think), and, depending on the temp of your rack and your desired internal temp, they can go pretty quickly. I was running about 250* or so with the flat, and the internal jumped up to 130 in the first 1-1/4 hours (if I remember correctly). It kinda spooked me, because I wanted it to stall at a low temp. It did anyway @ 147*.

They don't take as long as a bulked-up chunk of meat like a butt or chuckie, that's for sure.

GrueLurks, if you are slicing and take it to only 160* and foil for resting, I'd say 3 to 3-1/2 hours @ 225-235* rack temps. Is that your plan?

Eric


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, I planned to take it to 160 or thereabouts, then foil it for an hour or so before slicing. Perhaps I will work from home the last 1/2 of the day and start it then. I'd hate to toast another brisket again!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, it only takes once to flop a good dinner and not want to go there again...been there.

If your time allows, maybe eat a bit later just so you can keep the smoke lined out. Then you won't wonder or worry yourself to death.

Good luck, and good smokes to ya!

Eric


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 5, 2009)

Came home and popped in in about 3pm. It just hit 160 a bit ago, so I foiled it with a bit of juice and back in the cooker for a few more. We'll see what happens in a few!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 5, 2009)

COOL! Glad to hear it's coming along alright. Sounds like you'll be right on track for a tasty dinner!

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## gruelurks (Aug 6, 2009)

And FAIL again. Let it cook up to 180 then coolered it with a towel, let it sit for an hour and while it wasn't tough, it wasn't fall apart tender either. :-\

Guess I'll wait till the next sale and try again!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that...but yeah, never give up...brisket is the king of Bbq beef in my mind...love 'em now that I can get consistantly great texture.

Maybe on the next one try to foil after 160*, or as I prefer, a steam pan and foil tent to avoid pin hole leakage. Add some fruit juice or other liquid for brazing, and take it all the way to 200*. Then, rest for an hour or so.

I've got 3 in a row that I (we) really liked...OK, the third hasn't been eaten yet, but turned out good so far. If you want to pull it you can with longer resting, we liked the sliced better though...melt in your mouth.

Here's the second last one I did with methods and the works:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79244

And the one before that in case you want to see any variances I may have done:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78562

Give those a look and see what you think. It's not a traditional/typical brisket method...it leans more towards a pulled pork method. Basically the qviews I do are a diary of my smoke, start to plate.

Good luck on the next brisky, and keep trying. You'll find what you like soon, I'm sure. Getting the temps/methods/chamber temps right can take a few hits before you get it the way you like it.

Eric


----------

